# Something to be aware of...



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

A couple of videos I recently posted of officer involved shootings, one of which an officer was killed, involved automatic pistol fire. 

Its not bump stock or anything of that sort. They have a very distinct cadence, short and fast! 

They are devices mostly purchased online and shipped to the US.

These devices are called auto sears, they are somewhat cheep and often sold as airsoft gun accessories, when in fact they can be easily installed on the "real steel" turning any OIS that is a nightmare in it self to something of another horrible level.

I have also observed certain websites that will allow you to download a 3D printer file so you can manufacture it yourself. That, and with some basic tutorials that can be easily found either on Youtube or other firearm websites, can turn your day from bad to complete blood bath very, very, fast!

Thankfully many of them get seized by customs, but every now and then some get through. Obviously the AFT are very much aware of them and I'm pretty sure have been doing buy/busts. But regardless of that, if someone really wants one bad enough I'm sure they will find a way get them.



























WCCO-TV | CBS Minnesota - Breaking News, NEXT Weather, and Community Journalism, Minneapolis-St. Paul


Latest breaking news from WCCO, the Twin Cities and Minnesota.




minnesota.cbslocal.com













Looking To Make Your Glock Full Auto? Amazon Has An ILLEGAL Full Auto Conversion. DO NOT BUY. -


Looking to make your Glock full auto? Now Amazon has you covered with an illegal full auto conversion that might work on real guns and ships to your door




www.thefirearmblog.com













People have been buying Glock Autosears￼ - Loose Rounds


Our gunlaws are stupid. Very stupid.




looserounds.com





Watch your back, keep your head on a swivel and most importantly Be safe.

~RF


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

These people are also not usually charged with federal machine gun enhancements....the ATF is too busy hassling legal gun owners. 

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Hush said:


> These people are also not usually charged with federal machine gun enhancements....the ATF is too busy hassling legal gun owners.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


And if Protected species, released as it’s Whiteys Fault.


----------



## KPD54 (Oct 30, 2020)

Hush said:


> These people are also not usually charged with federal machine gun enhancements....the ATF is too busy hassling legal gun owners.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


too busy accosting rarebreed for their legal FRTs


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Hush said:


> These people are also not usually charged with federal machine gun enhancements....the ATF is too busy hassling legal gun owners.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


Or just out right supplying them to drug cartels directly... fast and furious, not the one with vin d-bag


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)




----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Definitely seeing a lot more full auto pistols turning up in Bodycam videos.


----------

